# Trip to Drumhowan stud



## lscott (23 May 2011)

Went to drumhowan stud yesterday. was very impressed with their stallions .
 Arkan , VDL hold up Premier , Ramiro B , Killcotton cross RID , Crystal crest RID , Ringfort cruise, and the one and only Cavalier two for joy. Other stallions to, but they were the ones that interested me.

I have to say their new TB stallion Road to Happiness or happy as hes know, really stood out . quality horse with a great jumping action. I definitely  will keep him in mind for the future.

A great day out.


----------



## Eothain (24 May 2011)

I'd like to use Ringfort Cruise in 2012. Himself, Ramiro B and Arkan are by far the most impressive horses up there!

Cavalier Two For Joy, in my humblest of opinions, is a bit over rated really


----------

